# downhill rear derailleur protector



## congonic (Sep 4, 2004)

hello to all

and thanks in advance for the help.

i would really appreciate your help in finding an online store that sells those rear derailleur protectors? They are essentially a thick metal rod that covers the entire rear derailleur and protects it in case of a side fall.

thanks so much

my email is [email protected]


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

are you talking about those things that come on the kiddie bikes??? I work at a shop and the only thing I can think of are those kiddie bike's that have a rear der. protector.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Why????*

Why the hell would you need that? A solution to a *non-problem*. Who cares if you scratch you POS $70 rear derailleur. Just ride man! i'd worry more about a broken derailleur hanger than i would scratchin' up rear the derailleur... Learn to ride without bangin' the damn thing. find some kids bike and steal it! or ask nicely they may just give it to ya!


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

I say just quit. When you are worried about some kind of roll cage for your derailer..it is over. Just stop it!!



brado1 said:


> Why the hell would you need that? A solution to a *non-problem*. Who cares if you scratch you POS $70 rear derailleur. Just ride man! i'd worry more about a broken derailleur hanger than i would scratchin' up rear the derailleur... Learn to ride without bangin' the damn thing. find some kids bike and steal it! or ask nicely they may just give it to ya!


----------



## Da Bikoholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Here it is, its made by north shore billet

http://www.johnhenrybikes.com/catalog.asp?whichpage=&search=&mode=price&category=77&subcategory=0&item=2110


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> I say just quit. When you are worried about some kind of roll cage for your derailer..it is over. Just stop it!!


true dat

must be some rich kid who keeps his bike for show, not for actual riding 

soon, someones gonna invent a forcefield that convers ur bike so itll always stay mint and clean

hell, y not cover ur whole bike in tires


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Da Bikoholic said:


> Here it is, its made by north shore billet
> 
> http://www.johnhenrybikes.com/catalog.asp?whichpage=&search=&mode=price&category=77&subcategory=0&item=2110


40bux for that sh!t...I can get 2 used 105's for that money. (sorry for my ghetto mentality )


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

Its really not worth it...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

VIA said:


> 40bux for that sh!t...I can get 2 used 105's for that money. (sorry for my ghetto mentality )


i'm with via on this one... just get a smaller derailleur, or stop riding your bike.... it sucks worrying about your parts (that should be the last thing that you should worry about)


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

congonic said:


> hello to all
> 
> and thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> ...


Man you got to be a NOOB  
I got to agree with everyone else here!!!!
Just ride the damn thing


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*this*

this thread makes me want to go riding n trash the crap outa my rear der  just so i can go buy another POS for 50 and they can take a beating to .


----------



## Mista D (Aug 13, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> true dat
> 
> must be some rich kid who keeps his bike for show, not for actual riding
> 
> ...


Wondering who's acting like a rich kid (and retaded at that) ......... is it the one trying to find a way to prtect the derailleur because maybe he doesn't have the money to buy a new one or is it the @ss saying .... trash and buy a new one ....;

Some people have some issues with their relation to money on this forum.....


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*im not*



Mista D said:


> Wondering who's acting like a rich kid (and retaded at that) ......... is it the one trying to find a way to prtect the derailleur because maybe he doesn't have the money to buy a new one or is it the @ss saying .... trash and buy a new one ....;
> 
> Some people have some issues with their relation to money on this forum.....


im by all means not a rich kid or a kid at all . i worked hard for what bikes i own. my point was that by the time you actual bash your rear der to make it fall off a 50$ der is all u need to replace it. Deralurs can actualy take a beating... just buy a few 10$ der hangers. the ones that are suposed to bend or break before you trash your deralure. ither its me or ive been lucky cuz ive never broken a rear deralure, just scuffed em up a bit.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Mista D said:


> Wondering who's acting like a rich kid (and retaded at that) ......... is it the one trying to find a way to prtect the derailleur because maybe he doesn't have the money to buy a new one or is it the @ss saying .... trash and buy a new one ....;
> 
> Some people have some issues with their relation to money on this forum.....


....u tryin to start sumthin?.......

phs, problems with relation to money, the protector is a fvckin waste of money. only a tool whos paranoid about every component breaking would ever need one  
chainguide, downtube, and fork guards actually serve a purpose.............

so a company comes out with covers for ur seat that keep em dry and clean and "it costs less than a new seat" (but is a total waste of money) would u buy one?

not trash it and buy new, more like ride and buy when breaks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Man you got to be a NOOB
> I got to agree with everyone else here!!!!
> Just ride the damn thing


I kind of disagree with everyone. I of thought about getting one that I see on childrens bikes. We ride around a lot of rocks. I use to get my cable loop (XTR) pulled off all the time. Now with Sram I don't worry about that.

Now protecting the derailer....Something more as a deflector, than an extra way to hold the derailer on.....just my .02


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> are you talking about those things that come on the kiddie bikes??? I work at a shop and the only thing I can think of are those kiddie bike's that have a rear der. protector.


Those are bolted into the fender eylets, and only designed for protection during SHIPPING, not crashes. The store is supposed to remove them before sale, as with the little plastic "mushroom caps" on the ends of the axle bolts.


----------



## schwaaa31 (Jan 12, 2004)

The annonymity of the internet is a terrible thing.

You're all so quick to rip on this kid for asking a question. So the F what if he's a "NOOB".

A lot of you should think about spending more time riding, and less time typing.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

schwaaa31 said:


> The annonymity of the internet is a terrible thing.
> 
> You're all so quick to rip on this kid for asking a question. So the F what if he's a "NOOB".
> 
> A lot of you should think about spending more time riding, and less time typing.


wooohoooohoooo lookie here

i used to be and kinda am still a noob but do i ask retarded questions or make posts capable of starting a massive flame war? nooooooooooooooooo

even noobs have brains okie dokey?


----------



## schwaaa31 (Jan 12, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> wooohoooohoooo lookie here
> 
> i used to be and kinda am still a noob but do i ask retarded questions or make posts capable of starting a massive flame war? nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> even noobs have brains okie dokey?


Ride, no type.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> wooohoooohoooo lookie here
> 
> i used to be and kinda am still a noob but do i ask retarded questions or make posts capable of starting a massive flame war? nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> even noobs have brains okie dokey?


I think it was a valid question...I never thought of it as a flame

AND I WAS REAL SURPRISED WITH THE RESPONSE BY EVERYONE


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

schwaaa31 said:


> Ride, no type.


then y reply?

i do hw now, i cant ride

tellin people to ride and not post is lame man


----------



## 3LIONS (Apr 12, 2005)

I tend to disagree with most comments in this thread. The reality is that if you can put something on your bike that keeps you running on a race run for example why not? I have put a home made derailleur deflector/guard on my bike as I often ride tracks with harsh rock gardens. The guard simply stops the snags you can get and protects against accidental big hit's if you don't get the line your after. On a race run this can be the difference between finishing competitively or not. 

The guard is just made out of plastic and moulded with a heat gun to shape. When you do go through the rocky sections if there is the possibility of a sideways or underneath hit it just deflects them from the derailleur. I have given it the odd hard hit and it has done the job nicely. May not look pretty but hey I would rather get down the track. It's got nothing to do with the cost of a new derailleur for me.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

not bad, but blowin 40 bux of hard earned cash is not worth it


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

The homemade one looks a lot better than the metal ones


----------



## 3LIONS (Apr 12, 2005)

I also should of added it only cost about $8 to make plus my own time. I reckon it has saved me at least two new derailleur's since I have put it on, so if cost is your issue.....


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

3LIONS said:


> I also should of added it only cost about $8 to make plus my own time. I reckon it has saved me at least two new derailleur's since I have put it on, so if cost is your issue.....


i bet a rock bouncing up and hitting ur derailer is what u call "saved"

no offense but ive had plenty of things hit my derailer (same as urs) as well as wipe outs on the drive chain side and still no prob.

if u must protect every component, then just make a homemade one at most


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

I disagree  

Why does it make him a "n00b" because he doesent want to waste money on snapping deraulers (sp?) that is retarded. Wow, youre all hardcore because you dont care about your Derauluer (sp?)


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> I disagree
> 
> Why does it make him a "n00b" because he doesent want to waste money on snapping deraulers (sp?) that is retarded. Wow, youre all hardcore because you dont care about your Derauluer (sp?)


 Agreed. The other forums refer to this one as being full of loudmouth bickering idiot kids with no ability to discern the first half-baked opinion that crosses their mind from objective reasoning or factual knowledge. Well, I thought I'd give it a try anyway. This thread is a perfect example of that mentality, and after reading this and a few others, I'm happy to leave it. The proliferation of ignorance is getting to me.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> true dat
> 
> must be some rich kid who keeps his bike for show, not for actual riding
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot to imply from a simple question.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i bet a rock bouncing up and hitting ur derailer is what u call "saved"
> 
> no offense but ive had plenty of things hit my derailer (same as urs) as well as wipe outs on the drive chain side and still no prob.
> 
> if u must protect every component, then just make a homemade one at most


Dude, calm down. You have proven yourself to be really ignorant in this thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i bet a rock bouncing up and hitting ur derailer is what u call "saved"
> 
> no offense but ive had plenty of things hit my derailer (same as urs) as well as wipe outs on the drive chain side and still no prob.
> 
> if u must protect every component, then just make a homemade one at most


that is pure lame...that is a cool design...give the guy his props or are you too dumb to reliaze that thing is pretty cool.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Dude, calm down. You have proven yourself to be really ignorant in this thread.


that is what I am saying....as stated in many above post


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

That thing is really sweet, im probably gonna do the same thing when i get a bike, im guessings its a pain to adjust your derailler(sp)?


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Fungazi said:


> Those are bolted into the fender eylets, and only designed for protection during SHIPPING, not crashes. The store is supposed to remove them before sale, as with the little plastic "mushroom caps" on the ends of the axle bolts.


 wtf are you talking about? The one on my kids bike is held on by the axle nut and is designed to keep the der. from being bashed when a careless kid drops the bike on the ground...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

East Coast Bender said:


> That thing is really sweet, im probably gonna do the same thing when i get a bike, im guessings its a pain to adjust your derailler(sp)?


probably not... looks like he can unzip it if he wants (that sounded wrong, but i'm referring to the derailleur guard b/c it has zip ties)


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> probably not... looks like he can unzip it if he wants (that sounded wrong, but i'm referring to the derailleur guard b/c it has zip ties)


 not to mention he didn't block acces to either of the limit screws or the barrel adjuster...or any of the places on a derailleur that you would use to adjust it.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

3LIONS said:


> The guard is just made out of plastic and moulded with a heat gun to shape. When you do go through the rocky sections if there is the possibility of a sideways or underneath hit it just deflects them from the derailleur. I have given it the odd hard hit and it has done the job nicely. May not look pretty but hey I would rather get down the track. It's got nothing to do with the cost of a new derailleur for me.


Dude get a Patent on that mother! before Lizard Skins/ Sram/Shimano or other company grabs that design...you watch, you'll start seeing'em around...cool design.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

what's wrong with saving your ass some money? or being able to make it down the hill?
if it will protect it, what's the harm?

so chickty china, why do you wear shin guards? according to your train of thought, if you can fix it or replace it (ie.stitches on the shins) why would you protect it?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zip tieing the lower shin guard from dainese knee/leg armor allways works well, cheap and the shape of the plastic fits perfectly...


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> Agreed. The other forums refer to this one as being full of loudmouth bickering idiot kids with no ability to discern the first half-baked opinion that crosses their mind from objective reasoning or factual knowledge. Well, I thought I'd give it a try anyway. This thread is a perfect example of that mentality, and after reading this and a few others, I'm happy to leave it. The proliferation of ignorance is getting to me.


 LOL
You learn to live with it after a while..
The world is full of ignorance. It's just alot more concentrated in this forum.
At times I'm humored, like I'm in a looney bin with a bunch of people that hit their heads too many times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

This is actualy a good Idea. The metal protector he is talking about can only do more damage than good. If you fall on a metal protector it is so rigid that you will either bend the frame or the derailler hagner.

For plastic modelsI use to have one (9$) similar to yours and they do a good job. They also prevent branches, long grass from sticking in and mud. Acerbis is a company who use t make some with higher quality but the price is also more expensive.

Franck


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that is pure lame...that is a cool design...give the guy his props or are you too dumb to reliaze that thing is pretty cool.


.........no im too smart to realize that things a pure waste of time and effort  ..........

edit: i did say not bad didnt i? or can u not read?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Dude, calm down. You have proven yourself to be really ignorant in this thread.


and how da fvck am i ignorant? do i have to agree with the rest of u guys?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> what's wrong with saving your ass some money? or being able to make it down the hill?
> if it will protect it, what's the harm?
> 
> so chickty china, why do you wear shin guards? according to your train of thought, if you can fix it or replace it (ie.stitches on the shins) why would you protect it?


i dont wear shin guards  rather have scarred legs than sweaty and smelly ones, and besides, i ride urban a lot so dont wanna look like a douche in full armor


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i dont wear shin guards  rather have scarred legs than sweaty and smelly ones, and besides, i ride urban a lot so dont wanna look like a douche in full armor


I don't wear a helmet because it messes up my hair.  
And I dont ride my bike in public because people might think I dint have a car.

Doesnt that just sound stupid???


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

JSUN said:


> I don't wear a helmet because it messes up my hair.
> And I dont ride my bike in public because people might think I dint have a car.
> 
> Doesnt that just sound stupid???


u dont die if ur legs break or get scratched up 

dont that sound pretty logical?

unlike somepeople here, i actually care about my self image

oh and by the way, my train of thought is u dont need to waste time and money protecting every single component on a bike. if ur that paranoid about everything, either wrap r bike in tires or stop riding  
not if u can replace it, dont worry about it  
learn to use some logic buddy


----------



## OKI790 (Sep 4, 2009)

lots of hate here.

ever seen a twig send a derailleur arm into the spokes, writing off a frame and wheel in the process (pre hanger days)?

i have, wasnt pretty.

a cover is a good cheap solution if you do real mountain biking and dont have a mum to cry to when your stuck in the middle of nowhere.

better bombproof and capable. the small risk outweighs the dollars when you think about the long trek home.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

OKI790 said:


> lots of hate here.


11 years of simmering angst!

Wouldn't something that protects a derailleur have to stick out further, therefore increasing the likelihood of an impact? It's also have to be strong enough to deflect the impact, meaning more stress through a frame, or more likely the entire bike gets hung up on a hit.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

And how often do derailleur's and derailleur hangers get hit and break?


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I like smashing a rear D every now and then. Reminds me that I am really shredding the gnar like a boss.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Had to giggle at one of the first responses. Guy is more worried about a $30 derailleur hanger than a $70 derailleur. Must be a math major using Common Core.


----------

